# 3D Objekt drehen / gerade rücken



## Danielku15 (27. Juni 2007)

Hi Leute. 
Ich möchte ein 3D Modell aus einem Bild erstellen. Und zwar wäre es das Schwert von diesem Bild: http://revolutionmedia.ign.com/revo...ht-princess-wii-version-20060509115842692.jpg
Nur habe ich das Problem dass durch die schräge Lage des Objektes die Proportionen nicht passen. Jetzt möchte ich aus dem angegebenen Bild eine Frontalansicht erstellen. Ist dies irgendwie möglich. Ich habe schon versucht über die Verzerr-Tools etwas hinzubekommen. Jedoch bin ich gescheitert. Da ja eigentlich die ganze Frontalansicht auf dem Bild Erkenntlich ist dürfte dies ja nicht unmöglich sein. Hat da einer eine Idee wie ich das bewerkstelligen könnte?

gruß Daniel


----------



## Leola13 (28. Juni 2007)

Hai,

je nach Photoshop  Version geht dies evtl. über die Fluchtpunkt Funktion. Ansonsten müsstes du mit drehen und verzerren ein recht gutes Ergebnis hinbekommen. Wobei der Schattenwurf nicht korrekt sein sollte und dir ja doch ein paar Details fehlen, die du manuell nachfügen musst.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Leola13 (28. Juni 2007)

Hai,

ich antworte mal neu anstatt zu editieren, damit die Antwort nicht verschütt geht. 

Folgende Vorgehensweise sollte funktionieren :

Schwert freistellen - drehen (ggf.) - dublizieren - horizontal spiegeln - die beiden mit einer Ebenenmaske "halbieren" und übereinanderschieben - Feintuning


Ciao Stefan


----------

